# CONFIG PAKET in gentoo-hardened

## michi-monster

Halli,

According to the instructions  https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Networking/Wireless/en

I should activate the option CONFIG_PAKET. I can not find this in the menu. I use the hardened kernel. Is this also there? If yes, where or is there an alternative?

----------

## khayyam

michi-monster ...

it helps if you have the correct spelling:

```
% if [[ -e /proc/config.gz ]] ; then zgrep -E 'CONFIG_PA(|C)KET=' /proc/config.gz ; else egrep 'CONFIG_PA(|C)KET=' /usr/src/linux-$(uname -r)/.config ; fi

CONFIG_PACKET=y
```

best ... khay

----------

## michi-monster

I get an error:

Syntaxfehler beim unerwarteten Wort then  (Syntax error with the unexpected word then)

----------

## khayyam

michi-monster ...

you're probably doing something wrong ... like copy pasting, and then attempting to run, the output along with the command ... but who knows, you haven't shown us.

```
% zgrep -E 'CONFIG_PA(|C)KET=' /proc/config.gz

CONFIG_PACKET=y

% egrep 'CONFIG_PA(|C)KET=' /usr/src/linux-$(uname -r)/.config

CONFIG_PACKET=y

% if [[ -e /proc/config.gz ]] ; then zgrep -E 'CONFIG_PA(|C)KET=' /proc/config.gz ; else egrep 'CONFIG_PA(|C)KET=' /usr/src/linux-$(uname -r)/.config ; fi

CONFIG_PACKET=y
```

best ... khay

----------

## Ant P.

 *khayyam wrote:*   

> michi-monster ...
> 
> you're probably doing something wrong ... like copy pasting, and then attempting to run, the output along with the command ... but who knows, you haven't shown us.

 

Pretty close guess. Here, this'll explain... ;-)

```
bash-4.4$ % if [[ -e /proc/config.gz ]] ; then zgrep foobar

bash: syntax error near unexpected token `then'
```

----------

## Roman_Gruber

how aoubt 

make menuconfig

use the search feature (/)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>   ┌────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────── Search Results ───────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐
> 
>   │ Symbol: PACKET [=y]                                                                                                                                                 │  
> ...

 

```
ASUS-G75VW linux # grep PACKET .config

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_DIAG is not set

# CONFIG_NET_PACKET_ENGINE is not set

```

afaik CONFIG_ is stripped so search for PACKET only

----------

## khayyam

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

>  *khayyam wrote:*   you're probably doing something wrong ... like copy pasting, and then attempting to run, the output along with the command ... but who knows, you haven't shown us. 
> 
> Pretty close guess. Here, this'll explain... ;-)
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ant ... you try to make it idiot proof, but then they make a better idiot ;)

 *Roman_Gruber wrote:*   

> how aoubt make menuconfig use the search feature (/) [or] grep PACKET .config

 

You mean because the command provided wasn't going to work? ... and note they are using the german/dutch spelling for 'PAKET' so of course they wouldn't find 'PACKET'.

best ... khay

----------

